# How did you ever get interested in having a hedgehog?



## simply_claire (Apr 28, 2011)

*"how did you ever get interested in having pet hedgehog?"*

It's funny because...
There I was sitting in class taking my test for reading comprehension, & I was reading this passage about the Australian echidna. I was amazed by how different it looked, truth is, i'm in love with Australia, that's one place i wish to visit before I die, because I'm so fascinated by their crazy, unique, random animals, the animals you can never seem to find anywhere else but Australia... !!

So... later on when I got home I googled the echidna just so I can read some more about it. Somehow my search became related in information about the exotic pet hedgehog.. (I've never ever heard of an hedgehog before) so my first thought was,
_*"What the flip is a hedgehog??... OH MY GOD THAT ANIMAL IS DOWN RIGHT ADORABLE"*_ my search quickly changed from "Echidna" to "African Pygmy Hedgehogs". I googled more and more about them, & BAM... just like that my obsession my love for hedgehogs began! I did plenty of research about hedgehogs, & i was pretty determined to have my own little hedgie  !!

4 months later, I finally found the perfect breeder within' reasonable distance of me, & on Halloween day of 2010, i was picking out Damien, he was already about two months, but I finally brought him home on the first week of November. I never expected to have such a strong attachment with a little bundle of spikes & I still very much love my hedgie Damien to this day  
It brings a smile to my face the moments where your hedgehog is finally coming around to trust you, & I remember day one of bringing him home he was just a shy ball of quills 

If anyone else has a story, I'd love to hear it, how did you ever get intrested in having a hedgehog?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I saw my poor girl in the window at a pet store, and told my boyfriend how bad I felt for him (Turned out to be a girl lol) andddd so he surprised me on boxing day with him (once again turned out ot be a she lol) and then I came on here cause she had babies and i was freaking out, then came across an ad for Fuzz fuzz and that she needed to be rescued, so I rescued the fuzz monster. and that's how I got them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Your little Damien is the cutest thing ever!!

I saw a picture in one of those cute picture-of-the-day calendars. Did tons of research, got our boy Cholla from a breeder. Then a few monthhs later, someone needed to find a good home for Zoey & we took her in. 

Best decisions we've made in a while.


----------



## simply_claire (Apr 28, 2011)

PJM said:


> Your little Damien is the cutest thing ever!!
> 
> I saw a picture in one of those cute picture-of-the-day calendars. Did tons of research, got our boy Cholla from a breeder. Then a few monthhs later, someone needed to find a good home for Zoey & we took her in.
> 
> Best decisions we've made in a while.


Thanks! 

Haha, that's adorable.


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm. Well. i have a likeing of the strange and exotic. it started with rats. then it was sugar gliders. Years ago i faintly remembered meeting a hedgehog at the local fair. just tiny things that someone was selling. and back then i begged my mom and was told no. but then i was 18! Freedom to buy! I also came across an inheritance. so i had money to spare. and one day on CL i saw an ad. for tiny babies. and i begged my bf and he said yes! so i got my cinder boy. the lady told me he was a she. and tried getting me to take "her" mom with too. glad i didn't. i then showed cinder to a friend who fell in love with the creatures as well and wanted one too! so i put an ad. up and found Iris turns out she was a beautiful girl just up the road! so i picked her up for my friend. unfortunately my friend got pregnant well. not unfortunately but you know what i mean Lol. and she decided she would no longer have time for little sweet iris. and i told my friend no matter what if something comes up I'll take her back. so she's here now and loving it ^ ^


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I came across the ever-charming hedgehog when I was searching for references for my boyfriend's animation assignment (I blame Sonic!) :lol: and I landed right here on HHC. I then fell in love with them at first sight...and proceeded to find out more about them despite my mom being paranoid about them.

A few months of research later I got one from a breeder in my district and I've had Roxie ever since  

PS: I think my mom secretly likes them more than I do!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone at my work was rehoming their hedgehog because they couldn't care for him anymore, and so I called hubby and begged him to let me get him. He has been saying no pets for years! But, surprisingly enough, he agreed a hedgehog would be perfect for us. When i called the girl back, she had already given her hedgie away. I was bummed, I really had my heart set on that hedgie. The next night we were at the mall shopping when I went into the pet store to look at the puppies, and that's when I saw Hercules. I felt like it was meant to be, and brought him home that same night. I just feel bad because there were 3 hedgehogs all in the same cage together, and I couldn't afford to rescue the other 2. I'm also very glad Herc turned out to be a boy, especially since he was sharing a cage! :lol:


----------



## rbarile92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well,
I have two chinchilla's and the breeder told me if I needed anything else just to go on the website called Chins n Hedgies. I was like, "What the **** is a hedgie?" So I ended up looking around the website for awhile and I found the hedgie part and I instantly fell in love. So I found this website and I did a lot of research on the little guys and I eventually went and got my very first hedgehog!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

My daughter wanted a hedgehog first. She saw an ad for one for $25 on Craigslist and started begging for him. We already had fish and birds, so I'm used to small animals that take lots of care. I let her adopt the hedgehog...who turned out to be a she, not a he, and such a bad biter that my daughter couldn't handle her, so she turned into my pet. Almost a year later, we got a baby boy hedgehog (again, for $25 on craigslist) so that my daughter would have a pet she could handle. We added Snowy, a female albino, to our family in January, and had hoglets soon after. The day after the hoglets were born, our first and oldest hedgie Lulu died (she had whs and could barely move anymore). Once the hoglets were old enough, I found homes for the two sweetest ones, and kept the other two...so now we have four hedgehogs.


----------



## Hodgeroo (Jan 20, 2011)

I was visiting a friend at her new apartment building, and she brought me next door to introduce me to her neighbor. Her neighbor had a pet hedgehog, and after an hour of him cuddling into the edge of my skirt, running around the room, and getting stuck in my friend's pocket (hilarious!), I was hooked. I spent the next five days researching hedgehogs obsessively. I had been looking for a pet that would be reasonable for college (AKA can handle me being gone all day, but still cute and affectionate), and the hedgehog seemed perfect. I got lucky and found an ad for a hedgie boy near me on hoobly (from a breeder who I later found out is the sister of one of my college friends...small world), and he was mine a couple days latter. 9 months later and I'm still crazy obsessed with my little Hodgins, and all things hedgehog.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

My mom sent me an email with this picture. My heart literally stopped it was so cute. My longing started at once and after "mentioning" it to my step mom for weeks I thought it wouldnt happen. Then, one day, I came home from school and she was there <3


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

My older sister had goten my first hedgie, Day-O, for me when I was younger. He was a pet store hedgie and not realy shure on how old he was and I only had him for a few months befor he died. I was just so in love with him, that I did not wanted to get another one for some time, and as time does years had past and he was just a fond mimery. But when I was at the vets and saw the flyer for a girl hedge needing a home I just had to get her. It was love at first sight all over agen for me. Now I can't think of ever living with out one agean.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

My science teacher in 6th grade had a hedgehog that had 3 babies. I just had to have one. I only paid $30 for her. At the beginning of summer, it was 1998, I got to pick out my little Heidi, she was old enough to go home. She lived to be 7 years old, a pretty good age I think for then when there wasn't as much knowledge. A good 5 years passed after Heidi passed away and I got the hedgie bug. I felt it was time to get another one. After much begging around christmas time 2010 to have another hedgie I went to the petstore and knew my little StellaLuna was the one for me. I just love my little Luna. I only wish there was a breeder close to the Houston,TX area. We only have 2 petstores that sell them and I know that isn't the best place to get them from.


----------

